# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Angola hold Mexico

## badboy rulzzzz

Mexico were held to a 0-0 draw by a spirited Angola side in Group D of the World Cup in Hannover on Friday. The Palancas Negras went down to ten-men in the second half but fought, battled and created chances, helped by an inspired display from clubless goalkeeper Joao Ricardo.

Angola held on for the greatest result in their history and their first ever point in the World Cup thanks in part to the heroics of Ricardo - who trains alone and is without a club - who made several good saves.

Luck did play a part in the result too, Ricardo himself escaping punishment for a few positional errors and Mexico's Oscar Bravo hitting the woodwork late-on.

Mexico 'keeper Oswaldo Sanchez was disappointed with the draw:

"They (Angola) really never had a clear chance at goal. I think all the clear chances were ours but unfortunately none of them went in.

"We have to keep working so that they go in against Portugal (on Wednesday)."

"I don't think anyone's happy about it," he said.

Mexico coach Ricardo La Volpe agreed with his goalkeeper.

"We controlled the ball but when it doesn't go in, you end up as we did with a draw," he said.

"As far as the next game is concerned, we have to wait to see how tomorrow's game finishes between Iran and Portugal before deciding our approach."

Angola coach Luis Oliveira Goncalves disagreed with the Mexican analysis:

"Angola controlled the match and this draw is a signal that Angola is here at the tournament and building a very good team," said Goncalves.

"It was a good performance against a strong Mexican team."

Angola had actually played most of the football before midfielder Andre's sending-off with 12 minutes remaining, a suicidal handball giving him a second yellow card.

Fabrice Akwa - also unemployed since quitting the Quatari league to focus on playing for the national team - was busy and strong in the lone-striker's role, Benfica's Mantorras having to drop deep soon after coming on due to Andre's dismissal.

EVEN STEVENS

Akwa himself had a couple of good chances, both from headers, while Varzim winger Mendonca sent a good speculative effort from range just wide.

Mexico created enough chances though, Rafa Marquez hitting the post from a free-kick along with the aforementioned Ricardo saves from Marques and Guillermo Franco.

But even the introduction of attack-minded trio Jose Fonseca, Jesus Arellano and Ramon Morales could not open up Angola, whose delirous celebrations mirrored those of Trinidad after the Sweden draw for the second big shock result of the tournament.

Angola could now seal a surprise second-round spot if they beat Iran next week and Portugal beat Mexico.

Man of the match: Joao Ricardo (ANG) - the jobless wonder will not be signing-on for much longer after this performance, a true hero and worth the breaks he got in the match of his life.

----------

